
Ask HN: Standardized Abbreviations for Code Reviews? - gurkendoktor
I&#x27;ve just submitted a code review on GitHub and marked it as &quot;Request Changes&quot;, but only 10% of my comments were important. The other 90% were suggestions and questions because I&#x27;m not sure how familiar the developer is with the ecosystem.<p>I vaguely remember one HN comment mentioning a set of standardized abbreviations for: &quot;This has to be changed and I am willing to die on this hill&quot;, &quot;I have somewhat strong feelings about this, debate me&quot;, &quot;This is just a suggestion&quot;, etc., in the same way that &quot;LGTM&quot; has become useful shorthand.<p>Does anyone remember&#x2F;know such a convention? It would be great to have a linkable resource for client work.
======
seren
I am doing lots of code reviews but never thought about that, I tend to use
vague language "you can leave at it as is if you don't feel it is necessary"
but that would really helpful and productive to have a set predefined
categories.

What a great and really obvious idea in retrospect !

